# IJUST S with an RDA/RTA possible ?



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

hi there , so basically im curious about trying either an RTA OR RDA on my ijust S mod. im a bit tired of using prebuilt coils and the problem of buying a new coil almost every week or 2 .

If you could send some links on suggested RDA's/RTA's id really appreciate it. 
or just any other thoughts on if its worth it. i dont want to buy a new mod because i love the form factor of the ijust S and my mod is only a year old . 

i know the mod doesnt have a screen so figuring out ohms is a mission , i was thinking i could just buy prebuilt coils that have a resistance within the safe range of the mod. i know the lowest ohms for the mod is 0.15 ohms i believe with a max of i like 0.5. so if i just buy coils that are withing that range ill be safe right ? also i dont mind if the deck is a few mills wider/thinner than the mod diameter , im just looking for some good suggestions , thanks !


----------



## RainstormZA (24/9/18)

I would suggest an Ohm reader device.

There are a few on the markets but heard the coil master ones are the best

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I would suggest an Ohm reader device.
> 
> There are a few on the markets but heard the coil master ones are the best


YES ! flip i forgot to mention that ! thanks . i will need one of those.


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

Yes. It can match with any tank.
With the ijusts if you build too low it wont fire so thats not too much of a worry,but is advisable to know what you doing


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Yes. It can match with any tank.
> With the ijusts if you build too low it wont fire so thats not too much of a worry,but is advisable to know what you doing


yeah no for sure. do you have any rda/rta suggestions ?


----------



## RainstormZA (24/9/18)

Resistance said:


> Yes. It can match with any tank.
> With the ijusts if you build too low it wont fire so thats not too much of a worry,but is advisable to know what you doing


What he said. It's a semi regulated mod. I used to have one. 

Ohm readers will come in very handy for these.


----------



## RainstormZA (24/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> yeah no for sure. do you have any rda/rta suggestions ?


What are you after? 

Lots of vapor? More flavour? More throat hits?


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What are you after?
> 
> Lots of vapor? More flavour? More throat hits?


flavour first , vapour production second and id like it to be smooth , prebuilt eleaf coils dont give me the flavour i want anymore.


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

I used any rta.and a few rda's on the ijusts.one of the hatdest hitting mods out there.advken cp,coil art,twisp vega,ol16,tohbino. And then the mod misteriuously dissapeard with the advken tank


----------



## Vilaishima (24/9/18)

I used both my Tornado Nano and my Aqua Reboot on my iJust2 with great results.


----------



## Vilaishima (24/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> flavour first , vapour production second and id like it to be smooth , prebuilt eleaf coils dont give me the flavour i want anymore.


Have you tried Aspire Triton 0.5ohm clapton coils in the tank?


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

Vilaishima said:


> Have you tried Aspire Triton 0.5ohm clapton coils in the tank?


no i have not , do they fit perfectly in the normal IJUST S tank ?


----------



## RainstormZA (24/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> flavour first , vapour production second and id like it to be smooth , prebuilt eleaf coils dont give me the flavour i want anymore.


I have the Riscle Pirate King RDA, have not looked back since I got it. 

There are plenty options out there so find one that appeals to you the most


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have the Riscle Pirate King RDA, have not looked back since I got it.
> 
> There are plenty options out there so find one that appeals to you the most


thanks for the suggestion ! will check it out


----------



## Vilaishima (24/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> no i have not , do they fit perfectly in the normal IJUST S tank ?


Have not used an iJust S but it uses EC coils right? If it does it should work perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> YES ! flip i forgot to mention that ! thanks . i will need one of those.


If you are going to buy an ohm reader you might as well buy a descent mod instead

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

You can also buy a good rta and upgrade your mod later.your best bet is to get pre made coils in the interim.they normally have their resistance rated till you get an ohmr reader.still the IjustS is a good,very good mod.hold on to it as long as you can

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

If you do by a mod.try squonking, the flavour is that much better.
You in good hands I will check in later.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## arbdullah (24/9/18)

iJustS with a Merlin Mini RTA. 

Probably my all time favorite setup. Portability, hardiness, ease of use, flavour, battery life.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (24/9/18)

Smok V8 stick with Drop RDA,not matchy matchy but does the job

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> If you are going to buy an ohm reader you might as well buy a descent mod instead


while your point is extremely valid , i just love the profile of the ijust s mod and i dont think i can find a mod with that simple round rod type profile with a screen , and i already have this mod which also has an internal battery. trying to get into rda/rdta on a budget too haha. later on i might switch to a better mod. im willing to just find another alternative to measuring the ohms.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

Resistance said:


> You can also buy a good rta and upgrade your mod later.your best bet is to get pre made coils in the interim.they normally have their resistance rated till you get an ohmr reader.still the IjustS is a good,very good mod.hold on to it as long as you can


by premade coils you mean the coils that have been made ready for an rda.rdta deck , not like your eleaf/smok coils right ( might be sounding a bit silly atm , just trying make sure im on the same page) . while i think thats what i can do till i get an ohm reader , would it still be a bit risky once ive put it in the deck and then snipped the excess wire off and then not know the new resistance cause i have basically reduced the resistance by an unknown amount and then being left with a coil with x amount less ohms than the packaging says due to the trim be dangerous ? also another question , do coils loose resistance over time or gain resistance over time and use ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

arbdullah said:


> View attachment 146267
> 
> 
> iJustS with a Merlin Mini RTA.
> ...


this is sexy as hell. what resistance you on and hows the juice consumption as well as battery life ? i researched a bit online about that tank and it seems like a good one.


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (24/9/18)

arbdullah said:


> View attachment 146267
> 
> 
> iJustS with a Merlin Mini RTA.
> ...


any risk involved with this setup ? if the ohms are too low/high is there a risk or am i protected by some safety feature ? thanks ! )


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

Yes pre made coils are pre measured to read within a certain tolerance.snipping wont give you issues but,removing a wrap might.
Then the coils gain resistance the older it gets due to science doing its thing.
You could also ask the vendor to test yoir coils before you walk out the shop just to be sure. Some of them will do it.
They will also change your coils for you and rewick it.
But if you do have a serious resistance issue the Ijust wont fire at all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

@Lee Rosenberg good luck and dont forget to show us what you got.
Also try an rdta.will look nice on the ijust and you dont dont to drip


----------



## arbdullah (25/9/18)

Lee Rosenberg said:


> any risk involved with this setup ? if the ohms are too low/high is there a risk or am i protected by some safety feature ? thanks ! )



The mod does have a resistance range of 0.15 - 3 ohms, and will not function out of this range. This gives you piece of mind RE safety, as well as some room to play while finding your sweet spot.


----------



## Lee Rosenberg (25/9/18)

arbdullah said:


> The mod does have a resistance range of 0.15 - 3 ohms, and will not function out of this range. This gives you piece of mind RE safety, as well as some room to play while finding your sweet spot.


what resistances do you use most often and are tried n tested ? are you using single or a dual coil setup as i know that atty comes with another deck that supports 2 coils.


----------



## Resistance (25/9/18)

I use 0.2 for DL and upt to 2ohm for mtl.


----------



## RainstormZA (25/9/18)

Resistance said:


> I use 0.2 for DL and upt to 2ohm for mtl.


Ditto. 0.2 ohms is the best for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------

